# My mice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anyon tell me variety/age

This is what i think

Midnight-black broken(has a little white under him)
Spice-Not sure what her coloring is called
Cinnamon-Self ?(i beleive she is pregnant)

















http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/wyliegirl1/2012_09_28_10_57_45_204.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/wyliegirl1/2012_09_28_10_47_27_815.jpg


----------

